
Lifting rocks as a form of long term energy storage - ozorOzora
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/environment/mix-mountains-and-gravity-for-longterm-energy-storage
======
justanthrtchguy
Why is this not a thing? It solves the pumped water issue of protecting
against evaporation and solves the flow battery problem of chemicals. There
are a lot of mountains and seems like a great thing to install where mines
have removed the tops of mountains and left flat areas.

